# Need a copy of eTivo Face



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

I had to format my PC that was running eTivo and now I can't find my copy of the plug-in eTivoFace. It's essential for me since I'm running eTivo on a Vista Home Premium machine and cannot run eTivoWeb as VHP doesn't include IIS. Anyonave have a copy of eTivoFace out there they can upload or email me? Send me a pm for my email.


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

I sent a pm


----------



## smatson (Mar 14, 2001)

need a copy to please


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

I never was able to secure a new copy and the program has long since been abandoned by the developer.


----------



## smatson (Mar 14, 2001)

O thats not good


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

You might need version 0.4 or 0.5 depending on what version of eTiVo you're running,
both versions archived at

http://tivocentral.co.uk/hacks/etivo

:up:


----------

